# DIY how to make an 02J speedo cable



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

im wrapping up the details of my 1.8t mk2 swap and had long ago decided to use an 02J. according to the Boostin20V swap FAQ you can use a G60 or B3 passat cable. however, to my knowledge the gear end isnt quite correct, or if you get it from the junkyard man i did might not come with an end at all. so, how do you hybrid your G60/passat cable to your 02J gear? heres how:
first take the metal tube on the trans side of the cable and cut it at the step up in diameter at the end:
then take the plastic nut portion of the 02J sensor, unscrew it from the rest of assembly and cut it so you have only the nut shaped portion left, like so:
next, drive the cut off portion of the metal tube up through the nut. you might have to drill the nut out a little in order to pass the tube through:
now, take your new nut/tube combo and slide it back down on the trans end of the cable, taking note to reduce the overall height of the assembly, this exposes enough of the cable to engage hole on the gear. the tip of the cable should be level with the third or fourth thread up the nut. to secure it i tack welded in back in place:

finally, just screw the 02J gear into the nut and ta-da, youve got an 02J cable speedometer drive!
 


_Modified by smugfree3 at 10:04 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: DIY how to make an 02J speedo cable (smugfree3)*

wow!
I'm curious if the MPH is still correct?
I have a 02j, and a MKII about to embark on this mod.. 
thanks for the info!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY how to make an 02J speedo cable (DubPhreek)*

yeah, how accurate is it? ive got an 02j going into a mk1.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: DIY how to make an 02J speedo cable (epjetta)*

I'm in a couple threads right now tryin to figure out the path of least resistance.. and well I think the pocketbook is goin to have to handle this mod.. PtownVdub says the g60 cable fits the 02J and MKII cluster and is accurate.. stated he gps'd it, and also had it lasered.. 
we should talk..










_Modified by DubPhreek at 9:42 AM 11-4-2008_


----------

